
Takeaways from YC’s Demo Day pitches from an alumni turned investor - sethbannon
https://medium.com/@stefanobernardi/takeaways-from-ycs-demo-day-pitches-from-an-alumni-turned-investor-292af1c03540#.8ekh6fz5k
======
Kinnard
That would be an "alumnus".

